# Mosquitoes?



## weijeans (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello from Malaysia!

I brought home 2 hedgies about 2 weeks ago and I have to thank this forum for saving me from panicking more than I should over the different scenarios that have happened since. It has been extremely helpful 

I have a question that I haven't found an answer to yet:

I've noticed at least 1 of them quite often curling into a ball with his quills all up, jerking his body a little here and there when he sleeps. At other times, he acts normal, not timid at all - he seems to have adjusted quite well with his other pal in their new home. And then I spot a couple of mosquitoes flying around and wondered, is it possible that he was protecting himself from being attacked by those darn insects? He has a much darker color than his pal, could that be why only he's balling up like that?

I'm so curious...I hope to hear back from someone.


Thanks


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a couple of question before answering you main concern. Are those hedgie in the same cage? I hope they are both female and if not separate ASAP or you'll end up with babies or 2 male fighthing. Since mosquitoes car habor bad things to human (and I guess to animals too) I might but a screen on the cages to prevent the mostitoes to botter the hedgies.


----------



## weijeans (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, they're in the same cage (2 cages connected) and 1 is female, 1 is male. I was told by the vet that they're still young and won't reproduce so soon. Either way, I'll be prepared to expect babies from them, if any.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your vet is wrong, if they are old enough to be weaned they are old enough to breed. Males can breed at as young as 7 or 8 weeks. If your female is under 6 months old having babies now could be dangerous for her. Females should never be bred till they are at least 6 months old. Also if she has babies with the male in the same cage as her, either she will kill them or he will. They shouldn't be together.


----------



## weijeans (Mar 22, 2010)

Aah...oh my...I did hear once from a pet store owner that a mother hedgehog ate her newborn babies within one night after giving birth.

I appreciate that you pointed that out to me quickly. Thank you. I'll keep them separated for a couple more months.

I'm still curious as to why sometimes when asleep, they ball up with their quills standing and jerk a little bit here and there. At first I thought they were keeping the mosquitoes away but even when there weren't any around, they still act like that sometimes.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dreaming.

Riley jerks and chirps in his sleep. Its cute to watch. He also wiggles his little nose. Oh and I love the cat-stretches every now and then, he'll strrrettcchhh then curl back up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

weijeans said:


> I appreciate that you pointed that out to me quickly. Thank you. I'll keep them separated for a couple more months.


Just to be clear, make sure that you keep them separated at all times, no matter what their age, unless you're prepared for babies. The female shouldn't be put at risk for pregnancy at all before 6 months and after 1 year. They can't even have play time together, as they can mate very quickly. Keep in mind, if you're preparing for babies, all of the things you need to know for the mom, and make sure you have a lot of emergency money on hand in case the mom has delivery difficulties or something goes wrong after. If you bought them from a pet store, it'd be best not to purposely breed them at all, since they could have WHS in their bloodline, or could be related.

(Sorry if you already know this, I just want to be sure. We get a lot of people who haven't researched much about breeding or know the issues involved.)


----------



## weijeans (Mar 22, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> Dreaming.
> 
> Riley jerks and chirps in his sleep. Its cute to watch. He also wiggles his little nose. Oh and I love the cat-stretches every now and then, he'll strrrettcchhh then curl back up.


They're simply adorable! I can watch them all day if I could!


----------



## weijeans (Mar 22, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> weijeans said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that you pointed that out to me quickly. Thank you. I'll keep them separated for a couple more months.
> ...


It's alright that I'm being informed more than not being aware of it at all. Thank you. Although, I haven't heard of WHS. What is that?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome is a horrible recessive neurological disease that causes a hedgie to become paralyzed until death. It usually shows up in younger hedgies (2 years and under) and starts by "wobbling" hence the name and leg dragging, instability, etc. From inbreeding/breeding hedgehogs with unknown lineage it makes it very very easy to produce hedgehogs that will develop WHS, and of course, pass it on if they are bred. The best way to make sure we responsibly breed healthy hedgehogs is to never breed ones that have WHS in their background and not to breed ones we aren't sure about. Usually when you don't have a hedgehog's pedigree, it means they came from some shady place where they were likely inbred in the first place. Keep in mind that even hedgies with pedigrees can have things wrong with them- it's just taking advantage of what you can learn from the hedgies backgroung and make smart choices on breeding to who, or not to breed at all.

Haha, sorry that was more about the health ethics of breeding rather than WHS. In my book (http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/petafr ... s-free.pdf), there is an article I think might help if you would like more information. Feel free to check it out!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgies twitch and wiggle a little while they sleep and my older one makes noises - chirps, squeeks, and huffs.

Getting back to the question about mosquitoes... Since you have seem them flying near your hedgies, I'm wondering if there is a way you can protect your sleeping hedgies from them. Perhaps bug netting over their cages or making hedgiebags (hedgehog size sleeping bags) so they're not as exposed?


----------

